
Russian Spy’s Connections to Silicon Valley - paulgerhardt
http://swooshing.wordpress.com/2010/07/01/russian-spys-connections-to-silicon-valley/
======
gaika
Add Nouriel Roubini [1] and at least 2 other CEOs that are not listed. It
feels like we're living in Graham Greene's "Our Man In Havana" [2].

[1] [http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/06/30/274571/from-
roubi...](http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/06/30/274571/from-roubini-to-
russia-with-love/)

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Our_Man_in_Havana>

------
alex1
Pretty sure this is her LinkedIn, still up:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/chapmananna>

~~~
Rod
According to FT, you're right:

[http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/06/30/274571/from-
roubi...](http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/06/30/274571/from-roubini-to-
russia-with-love/)

What I love the most about this whole "spy affair" is how utterly incompetent
and clueless these Russian spies appear to be. I have a hunch that they were
more interested in living the good life in the U.S. than serving Mother
Russia's interests.

~~~
silvestrov
They almost sound like a honeypot: meant to be found as _the_ spies, so the
real spies can work in secret. You get the professionals, and them you get a
bunch of semi-amateurs who think they are the real game and who can't reveal
the professionals.

~~~
_pi
They most definitely are, or it's just a media circus. My parents and I
emigrated from Ukraine and we have similar qualities in terms of lifestyle and
connections as these people, we've certainly never known that we were actually
spies for Russia but apparently we are. IMO this is a complete media scandal,
rather than an actual case in which spies get caught. If they were real spies
they'd at least have tried to change handlers, (what they know about Russia is
as valuable to the US as what they know about the US to Russia) as I'm sure
this kind of stuff tends to happen, or they'd be you know, dead.

------
RK
So what's this woman's real name? The AP article linked in the blog had all
sorts of other info, such as her mother's name.

------
camworld
I am just not convinced. Where's the other side of the story? Are these people
really spies or just scapegoats for something we do not know about yet?

